# UB and Tracker rate



## lisa.C (1 Feb 2017)

My tracker has just been restored after nearly 11 years...no letter to explain whats going on rang and was told one is in the post.  And to just wait has they haven't fully completed the investigation and someone would be in touch later in the year...anyone same boat.  Was 295.00 less ...big difference .


----------



## SaySomething (1 Feb 2017)

That's a massive difference. Congratulations!


----------



## Denvir77 (1 Feb 2017)

I too got a reduction in my monthly payment from UB today - it was €500 less than normal monthly payment. No letter just the amount altered. I owe an enormous thank you to Padraic Kissane and his team for their help and for listening to me for the last year. It has been v difficult and but now at last.........................................................


----------



## notabene (1 Feb 2017)

fantastic news for both of you well done


----------

